# Pilot wanted on the Isle of Sheppey



## Gordon P (15 Jul 2019)

Tony Gillam, who lives in Minster near Sheerness has a brand new Valhalla tandem. He is an experienced rider but is partially sighted and is seeking a front rider.
If anyone can help please PM me and I will put you in touch


----------

